# Wood lathe chucks



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, Doyle here.
I have a Jet 1236 wood lathe. So far I have only used #2MT Drive Centers with live Tailstock Centers.
It is time to get serious about turning and purchase a Chuck System.
There are several to choose from; Barracuda type from PSI, Nova Chucks from WoodCraft and some from other Co.s..
Any hint or advice on make etc. or what I should look for?
This would be for turning irregular shapes and bowl turning.
Thanks for the opportunity to ask.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Doyle,

A chuck is is one tool I do not believe in skimping on. That being said, this is the one I recommend and have for my own lathe.

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5766

I highly recommend it, but look around at various suppliers that offer it and watch for a sale. You would think chucks are made from gold the way they price them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

Just one more lathe chuck you may want to check out 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6264
OR
http://www.grizzly.com/products/G8783


http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/121


Bj 

===============


Doyle said:


> Hi, Doyle here.
> I have a Jet 1236 wood lathe. So far I have only used #2MT Drive Centers with live Tailstock Centers.
> It is time to get serious about turning and purchase a Chuck System.
> There are several to choose from; Barracuda type from PSI, Nova Chucks from WoodCraft and some from other Co.s..
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Doyle. I have 3 different Chucks. A PSI 4 Jaw 2-Bar, a Grizzly 4 Jaw 2-bar ( these 2 chcks are identical so go with the Grizzly for a low buck chuck. My favorite is my Nova Midi chuck. It's a good chuck but still uses the bars. For the money... the Nova G3 that Bob Noles mentioned is a real nice chuck and I wish I had gotten it.. great scroll chuck and you can use all the nova chucks jaws with it. The chuck that Bob posted from Grizzly is a nice chuck as well, I recommend it if you go with a Grizzly chuck. It's a copy of the Vicmark chuck... not as smooth as the Vic but the Vic is a real high dollar one. Limited in add on chucks however. For the best value, I would go with the Nova G3 for quality and additional chuck jaws available. 

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Bob N, for the reply and your recommendation. I believe I will go with the Nova G3 Chuck. I love the looks of your workshop and machines on wheels. I was especially taken, a few weeks back, when perusing your photos, with your pvc lathe tool holders. You have a very nice shop and I have come away with some good ideas to incorporate in mine. Such as, The dove tail machine mounted on a storage box. Great. I love your workbench, yours is prettier than mine. I would also give an eye tooth for that Coca Cola Machine. If Router Forums was around when I started collecting woodworking tools, my shop would be much different than it is. 
Some day - when I figure out how to post photos - I will put them in my Gallery. 
My shop is 16 X 24 with toooo many tools, but I need every one. always doing honey do's and little widgets or this and that.
Take care and thanks a bunch.
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks BJ those are great choices I think iwill go with the Nova G3 Thanks for the reply.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Corey.
It is so nice having friends - EVERY ONE ON ROUTER FORUMS -
Glad I found you - had a look at BJ'S photo of some of his computers
WOW
I have one that is on again and off again. Some day I will get a new one. Wood working tools come first.
Take care
Doyle
wish this thing had a spell check Oh Well---


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words Doyle and it is always nice to think that my pictures helped someone else get some ideas they can use. I borrowed many of these from others myself along the way. Sharing is what good forums are all about and this is a good forum as anyone can see. Ideas come out to the woodwork arond here so fast at times, I can hardly keep up.

Look forward to seeing some pictures of your shop when you get the opportunity.

I think you are going to like the Nova G-3


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Doyle I have four chucks. I have the $99 one from Grizzly H6264. It is a fine chuck as it is the same as a Vicmarc. So for my good chuck I bought the small Vicmarc with extra jaws. You can use these jaws on the Grizzly chuck. I also have the PSI chuck like Corey with the pony bars. I use it with the pin jaws for small stuff like turning finials. I also have the Baracuda 2 chuck from PSI and it comes with 4 jaws. I use this one mostly for boxes and the mini birdhouses I do. If I had it to do all over again I would just get a Grizzly and the Vicmarc. The Vicmarc is a excellent chuck and has held some 35 lb bowl and hollow form blanks just fine especially with the shark jaws. 

I can't tell ya about the Nova's or the Oneway's cause I have never used them.

I hope the G3 works out for you. I have heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

"wish this thing had a spell check Oh Well"

Here's two FREE spell checker programs 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download.php?det=2952

http://www.majorgeeks.com/FreeSpell_d4165.html
===========

Or use the one on the NET
Dictionary.com/
http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=mirror


Bj 

The one below is a small one that can be loaded up as a TSR, or to say load at boot, and it will let you use hot keys, I use CTRL & Z to pop up the program and all you need to do is high light the word you want to check and hit CTRL & Z and it will check the word for you in ANY windows program..

SPELL .exe , is the 1st.url above....

=========
===============



Doyle said:


> Thanks for the reply Corey.
> It is so nice having friends - EVERY ONE ON ROUTER FORUMS -
> Glad I found you - had a look at BJ'S photo of some of his computers
> WOW
> ...


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a Grizzly G8783 chuck. that's the black metal one and I can't get it to lock.
Am I doing something wrong? The jaws keep coming loose on the piece.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.
Mo.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Doyle here, with a huge thank you to Bob N, BJ, Corey and Bernie W., for all the help in choosing a lathe chuck. I received so much help that I am now in deep contemplation. Catalogs every where, corn-figuring present and future needs, as well as allowing for 49% not knowing what I'm doing. I also have to keep in mind that before I make a significant purchase,I have to pass it by SHE WHO MUST BE (obeyed). This is the weekend so I have some time to make the decision. Thanks again for all the help. You guys are great. Now it is back to the kitchen cabinet doors. I hate painting.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

Woodcraft has the Nova Midi chuck on sale for $89.99 until the end of August. It is high on my list of tool additions.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LeeC said:


> Woodcraft has the Nova Midi chuck on sale for $89.99 until the end of August. It is high on my list of tool additions.


Lee, that is a good chuck, it's my go too chuck. If you can swing it though, spend the $40.00 or so more and get the Nova 3, it's a one hander and is well worth the extra money. If not, you will like the Midi and it does accept most of the other Nova chuck jaws. 

Corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

LeeC said:


> Woodcraft has the Nova Midi chuck on sale for $89.99 until the end of August. It is high on my list of tool additions.


Thanks Lee, I will give it a look see. Take care.
Doyle


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is where I bought mine and it's the cheapest I have seen it:

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...n=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-nmidi

Nice folks. 

Corey


----------

